# Beaver's Bend OK Great Pepper Gathering



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

About time to bring this up again in case you haven't made a reservation yet.

Let's hear how many are coming.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Yea I'm first! Inor and I will be there with bacon.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Yea I'm first! Inor and I will be there with bacon.


Gotta Love Bacon!!!!!

The wife and I are considering a few trips this year. Just wondering were we might camp. Thought it would be cool to bring the Tipi I made last year and have a pow wow...lol


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We will be there..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am happy to announce that my wife and I will be celebrating two new members to the family. I am sorry to say that we will not be making it to the Prepper gathering due to that conflict. Still, it's a happy time for us!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Congratulation Paul!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks MrsInor! It has been the longest "gestation" in the history of mankind. Three years approximately. The two children, Maggie and Mason, are being adopted by my daughter and we are going to have a three day celebration for them. We are really looking forward to it. We have been this close once before when we found out the the state had screwed up and we went back into limbo for another six months. It seems like it will all be good this time - there simply are no more hurdles to process. The judge that has been sitting on the case from day one has agreed to do the signing in court with all of us present. It is always good to have and be a part of family.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats Paul. That is really exciting. I'm disappointed that we won't get to meet you vis a vis, but your celebration sounds like it'll be really good.

I'll be there, with beer (probably not Barabund), Bacon, and bells.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Congratulations to the family Paul. We will drink one for you. I will be there. The fiance and children will be there.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I would really like to go, but just can't swing it this year. Rumor has it that it will be in Montana next year and I plan to go then.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Like I said, I am more than willing to host it here.. We should figure out ahead of time when we want to do it so I can start setting things up on this end..


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Spring time is frost season and the Fall is harvest. That leaves either Winter or Summer for me. I could do the Winter, but it might be a bit hard on some of the other folks.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Can some one do some splaining? I won't make this one but if I knew more, I might make it a priority to hit the next one or the one after that (if it is reasonably close).


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Prep Consultant that would be great if you would host next year. I'd like to be first to sign up! You tell us when, and I'll be there. OK to bring my horse? He'll have current coggins, etc. You can think about it.

GT, have you seen the thread about the 2014 Great Prepper Gathering? Look for it under General Talk. We are gathering at Beavers Bend State Park in Oklahoma, near Broken Bow, OK. It's SouthEast OK and near the Arkansas border. We'll be there the last weekend in June. Hurry to make reservations, either in a cabin, RV spot or Tent spot. I hope you can your family can make it!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Mother in law in hospice.. Doubt we'll make it.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

longrider said:


> Prep Consultant that would be great if you would host next year. I'd like to be first to sign up! You tell us when, and I'll be there. OK to bring my horse? He'll have current coggins, etc. You can think about it.
> 
> GT, have you seen the thread about the 2014 Great Prepper Gathering? Look for it under General Talk. We are gathering at Beavers Bend State Park in Oklahoma, near Broken Bow, OK. It's SouthEast OK and near the Arkansas border. We'll be there the last weekend in June. Hurry to make reservations, either in a cabin, RV spot or Tent spot. I hope you can your family can make it!


No problem with your horse.. Plenty of land to play on. Coggins is appreciated.. As for the time.. That is up to the members..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> No problem with your horse.. Plenty of land to play on. Coggins is appreciated.. As for the time.. That is up to the members..


I am impressed! I half-thought you would head back to Florida after experiencing a real winter. :-D You're okay PC :lol:


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> I am impressed! I half-thought you would head back to Florida after experiencing a real winter. :-D You're okay PC :lol:


I don't do "real winters" LOL.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> I am impressed! I half-thought you would head back to Florida after experiencing a real winter. :-D You're okay PC :lol:


I'm sure there were a few that thought that. Like I said, this isn't my first winter here. Just my first one as a resident..LOL.. It takes more than the cold to run me off. My fiance is the same. Plus, we are living the dream. How many people get to leave the rat race and do what we are doing on all this land? Sure, it is cold as hell -27 this am with -50 with wind chill. But it isn't always like that.. As for the next gathering, we can shoot, ride 4 wheelers/horses and whatever else we want.. Like I said, we are WAY out. Our closest neighbors are about 30 miles away and there are really no roads out here. We haven't seen a truck out here in about 3 weeks. That's how far out we are. It is awesome.. Who would want to leave that?!


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm very jealous PC


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

nevrdun said:


> I'm very jealous PC


We can start plannin a date for 2015 if you want.. It doesn;t have to be written in stone. Just a ball park idea


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

2015?!! I don't know what I'm doing tomorrow! lol Who can plan that far ahead?!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I am still stuck in Never Ever Land for June. Not only do I have an In Law obligation in New England that may well be that same weekend, but now a co-worker has taken off the entire month of June so he can take a trip back to the Phillipines for his families first vist back home in 12 years.

I may not know until the week of the gathering. It sucks since it's only about 4 hours away.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I am still stuck in Never Ever Land for June. Not only do I have an In Law obligation in New England that may well be that same weekend, but now a co-worker has taken off the entire month of June so he can take a trip back to the Phillipines for his families first vist back home in 12 years.
> 
> I may not know until the week of the gathering. It sucks since it's only about 4 hours away.


So come for the weekend. It's only just over 3 hrs away. You could be there Friday well before sunset. :grin:


----------



## Kanman (Jan 4, 2014)

Can't make 2014, but would love to go to Montana for 2015. I vote for summer time. Wouldn't it be great to celebrate a 4th of July with nothing but preppers? Just a thought.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I am fine with that.. Summer or early fall would be the best weather...


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll be there too in 2015 if it's in Montana! Can't make this year's gathering, even though we will be at the National Prepper and Survivalist Expo in Tulsa, OK this April. Anyone going there?


----------

